# Why is s.c. the only site where we have sticky's



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

No wonder there is no conversations on this site. No interactions with members...ask a question and somebody will direct you to a sticky....this forum has really went downhill..that's why I don't participate anymore..I'm sure there is no love lost on my part either but this use to be the best site with a lot of action good or bad.....boring


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

buh-by now. we post answers to the most asked questions to save repetition. boring is the same people asking the same questions over and over again. Stickys keep the site fresh and the conversations lively


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I think I am the one who made all those threads sticky. People asked me to do it on most of them, either in PM or on the threads themselves, and it made sense to me (especially the shark fishing one, that chit gets way old really quickly). Steve and others made some great contributions to the newbie thread. Since that one's area-specific, mostly to people who are just looking to wet a line on vacation, it really doesn't belong in the "Bible" on the main site. Sticky made sense to me.

It was my decision to sticky the one about beach access at Garden City. I did that because it was important to many of our people who enjoy fishing that stretch of beach, and there was info on there about who should be contacted to get the situation resolved. Also, that contact info might be helpful at a later date if something similar happens.

I guess the answer to the why is the SC board the only one is because I stuck em on here.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with Skink and Bubba. Way too many people come here and ask the same question over and over again. We try not to be rude but they then they complain when no one replys. All they have to do is check the previous posts and answers will come. People today want quick answers and are lazy to do research to where they are going. I guess it's the computer age that these people want it now..... Too lazy to do for themselves and blame others when fishing stinks. I have learned a great deal here and am still learning. I also feel for the newcomer but a balance has to be met. Maybe a---- when you sign up you must read this to continue message---. Most people are super great buttttt along comes that person. I'm done for now. Let's go fishing. Will be back there in Sept.
Kim:fishing:


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yea, SC Pier & Surf Forum Member's Lives Matter. Next we will begin working on our demands.


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

I like the stickies and don't think there is anything wrong with it, but my 2 cents are forums are for conversation. The sport/craft/art of fishing is constantly changing and answers that were given two years ago are not necessarily pertinent. If people aren't interested in talking and helping other people learn, then maybe they should examine why they participate in forums. I do understand the frustration over posts that truly are repitive, and I'm with you with tourists asking about the bite when others have posted plenty of reports, but some people here are like broken records telling people to get lost. May as well lock the forum and put up a sticky that says use the search feature.


----------



## bludvl11 (Apr 30, 2016)

Danman said:


> No wonder there is no conversations on this site. No interactions with members...ask a question and somebody will direct you to a sticky....this forum has really went downhill..that's why I don't participate anymore..I'm sure there is no love lost on my part either but this use to be the best site with a lot of action good or bad.....boring


in the immortal words of atrie lang.....wwwwaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

I get loads of information out of this site and thoroughly enjoy it. check it almost daily. maybe they should add a sticky titled 'how to deal w forums you don't like". go to the beach and fish...its really not that hard to get a hook wet.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Definitely the best set of forums found ANYWHERE. The stickys are informative, the people are old and grouchy (lol) but their info is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I also read the posts almost daily on this site. Everytime I come down and fish for a week or so, I always post something. Was just down in smoking hot July, and reported but not much going on. I enjoy reading posts from others and wish I was there. At least I can read about others fishing where I wish I was. The greatest advice to everyone is wet a line, and eventually you'll start to figure things out, advice is helpful, but you just need to do it. It sure beats work any day.:beer::fishing:


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

This SC/*GA* forum is quite active when the water temp isn't 90 and the air temp 100. The water is too hot for most fish and the weather too hot for most fisherman. 

The amount of reply posts you've drummed up shows how active most members are here.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe it has something to do with sharks eating all the fish lol


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Feel free to spend your time typing the same answer to the same question week after week during tourist season, who never come back to the forum or even say thank you. It gets old.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm gonna have to disagree Smooth. While you may get 100 questions from tourists that ever say thank you or come back; how about the one kid or teen or even adult that joins and becomes a productive member. Maybe even a solid friend of yours one day. That one friend, to me, is worth all the meaningless chatter you have to weed out to find them.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

CodyV7Mc said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree Smooth. While you may get 100 questions from tourists that ever say thank you or come back; how about the one kid or teen or even adult that joins and becomes a productive member. Maybe even a solid friend of yours one day. That one friend, to me, is worth all the meaningless chatter you have to weed out to find them.


You see I've had to teach smooth a couple things too.
I had to net his first big redfish for him too lol


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Maybe it has something to do with sharks eating all the fish lol


I thought Stickies were for Attention Disorder Deficit or ADD or CRS board members, I forget things from time to time, like I forgot a month ago when all the hot chicks at the bar were all ignoring me because I was older and wearing a business suit and every one else in the bar was younger and dressed casual (The may have thought I was a Cop). I do not have a problem with Stickies and if Bubba put them there, well by gosh.... I think its a great idea

It is also called selective memory as in you remember only what you want or like when women bring up something they are really..really annoyed about one or two weeks later after it happened and they have fumed about it the whole time and catch you off guard when they spring it on you. Like you are putting your arm around her on a pleasant Sunday afternoon watching the kids at the Pool and just as you are thinking how lovely the evening is....... all a sudden a wailing Banshee is screaming why you kept eyeballing the hot waitress, when you and the Banshee had dinner at Applebees last Thursday of the week before bend over when she brought another round of drinks to your table...You may have that sight burned into your memory...but certainly you would never bring it up with the Banshee.......Banshee had that memory on a Stickie and she knew she was going to make you pay:redface:

I have learned some great things on this SC/GA board, like when to start thinking about Depends as a alternative to long walks to the pier house or topics like why Beach Life Guard Miss Hottie never has time to save old fat guys from drowning in a rip current, but can check her Twitter messages while applying more Hawaiian Tropic...

I am pretty sure the Sharks eat all your fish because Shark Fishing is banned in Horry County...If the Sharks felt they might bite into a big hook attached to 130 pound test line and an 80 wide perhaps they would leave your Trout/Spanish/Puppy Drum alone.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

130 pound line to an 80wide?

I want 200 pound braid on a new 130 Penn to put the fear of god in those poor poor blacktips and spinners.

Garbo if you ever yourself lost in Dirty Myrtle on a pier id buy you a beer and a pink gotcha plug Lol


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I like that idea. A big circle hook stinging the side of a sharks mouth, reeling him in/whipping his a$$, and dragging that sucker out on the sand, for a picture, and turn him back to the surf, sounds like good shark repellent. Put some fear into these fish like a deer in the woods. Scared at the sight of a human. Out there telling all his friends. Lol. Oh, wait, it's illegal in Horry county. Don't want to scare the tourists.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Garbo if you ever yourself lost in Dirty Myrtle on a pier id buy you a beer and a pink gotcha plug Lol


+1 if I'm down there, I'll do the same, and if I am I'll buy him some lap dances from the strippers on the T at Springmaid, too.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

BubbaHoTep said:


> +1 if I'm down there, I'll do the same, and if I am I'll buy him some lap dances from the strippers on the T at Springmaid, too.


No more fishing at Springmaid for many of us locals.
They have the absolute worst management nowadays. 
$22 to kingfish now, no rope and no bait tank. Not to mention $5 to park.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BubbaHoTep said:


> +1 if I'm down there, I'll do the same, and if I am I'll buy him some lap dances from the strippers on the T at Springmaid, too.


Last time I was in Myrtle was about 19 years ago, fine town, pretty water. I did not have any fishing gear with me I was with the Ms. and she and I walked out on one of the piers, I think it had a deck on top of the T. There was a big white rope and a sign said only King Fisherman with a pass allowed beyond the ropes. At the time I was an undercover King Fisherman and while I had caught a few on the OBX, I was unfamiliar with the roped off area system. Also I was unfamiliar with the numbered PVC pipes screwed to the rail. I had just retired from nearly 20 years king fishing the OBX during a time when most of the pin riggers laid both the anchor and the fighting rod on the rail. 
I also did not have a pass, so I strolled back inland, before I saw anyone get bowed up to anything.

I appreciate all the offers of drink and strippers, I am trying to be on Hatteras come fall, but I actually may be involved in a commercial real estate transaction in Horry County in 2017. So if I am down there I will let you know where I am at.

Any photos of these Spring Maid Strippers you mention?

Most Hotties that I am familiar with do not spend a long time out on the end of the Tee with the crusty fisherman, they just stroll out and after they have made sure every male with a pulse is aware of them, they turn around and strut back into land and safer climes.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

I was at Springmaid today from 9am-4pm and saw ZERO king fishermen. I saw some rods in the straight-up PVC holders so I walked down to check it ou but it was just tourists using them to hold up Walmart surf rods.


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> No more fishing at Springmaid for many of us locals.
> They have the absolute worst management nowadays.
> $22 to kingfish now, no rope and no bait tank. Not to mention $5 to park.


Bubba does bring up a good point......The stripper pole Situation. We will have to get with Barclay and see if we can get one installed over at the State Park. In essence, it is quite a bit more important than the rope or bait tank.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Danman said:


> No wonder there is no conversations on this site. No interactions with members...ask a question and somebody will direct you to a sticky....this forum has really went downhill..that's why I don't participate anymore..I'm sure there is no love lost on my part either but this use to be the best site with a lot of action good or bad.....boring


Agreed . . . I never say "go to the Stickies" or "use the Search feature" .

I prefer to answer a person's questions directly and in detail, if I can !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Look how the board lit up with great replies from all but wise guy stink.. buh bye how childish. Stink you still are my nemises but people with no life always makes snide remarks. You were the only one who did...also I said wouldn't participate not stop reading the forum...so hello


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

RoccoS said:


> Bubba does bring up a good point......The stripper pole Situation. We will have to get with Barclay and see if we can get one installed over at the State Park. In essence, it is quite a bit more important than the rope or bait tank.


Stripper Pole> bait tank> rope


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I have a circa 1988 old school foam cup huggie from Springmaid that has never been used and, unlike threads on this forum, has never been "stickied" by anything (soda, beer, or other substance) or anyone. It had a maid printed on it, and she never peeled off the huggie or anything else. I guess that was the old official logo, but it did not have the word "Resort" on it. It just said "Springmaid Pier" beneath her shapely figure. I cannot find it but will keep looking. I bought it back when you could park free at the pier house and the folks inside would come out and help me get the wheelchair out of the car for my fishing partner and roll his cart down the pier for him to save me another trip and to be helpful....ages ago. I will post up pics of that huggie if/when I find it. I mean it is sweet- and pristine-looking, but it is not gender neutral and would most definitely be viewed as hostile and objectifying by the more educated folks who walk among us nowadays. No doubt she and other maidens fair became objects of scorn and derision for their outward femininity and became inspirations for the wild stripper and Banshee rebellion of today. I defer to Garbo's expertise on Banshees.

If you're in MS Word and Auto-Correct is on and you are trying to type "restroom," but put the _r_ in front of the _t_, the finished correction will say "Resort." At least it does on mine. Computers are smart. This is in Office 2003, which I still use. That might be significant. It is a long a$$ walk from the T back to the resort on Springmaid. That half way resort on Apache is pretty cool, but "half way" might not be PC nowadays. The older I get, the more I think on some things (resort location) and the less I think on others (PC), and I'm led to believe that this will not improve with age. 

Such thoughts were not a blip on the radar in 2003, though. Folks (and computers) are just a lot smarter now than they were then. I don't know how we survived. I shot my friends and got shot by my friends with BB guns, rode my bike on county roads without a helmet, ran with scissors, played with toys with lead-based paint (maybe even chomped on a few), and engaged in all sorts of dangerous activities. I guess we LBJ-and-earlier era babies turned out ok, all things considered.



RjTheMetalhead said:


> Stripper Pole> bait tank> rope


That depends on one's personal preference. Some people might put the rope ahead of the pole or the tank.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I'm kingfishing at the state park now.
No rope or bait tank or stripper pole but only $10 a day to king


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you make a stripper pole out of pvc?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

MadDawgJ said:


> Can you make a stripper pole out of pvc?


That is a great question, man. 

After I win the lottery, the stripper poles I install will be solid gold. If I paint em to look like PVC and put some markings on the side, I won't even need a safe room. Burglars will be so confused, unless a Banshee squeals.

Unless mounted in the sand, it won't matter if you pound it or use the suction method.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, Bubba. Reminded me how things used to be. We would tie our fishing poles to our bicycles and be gone fishing all day. No Fiji bottled waters, maybe a Boy Scout canteen, no watch or cellphone, usually no lunch, would have the time of our lives catching sunfish, bass, or pinfish in the tidal creeks, seining minnows and crabs just for fun, it didn't matter, and miraculously survive and make it home for dinner. Definitely wet and muddy sneakers, a few scratches, mosquito bites. Never once looked at my parents and said " I'm bored". How things have changed in this world. :fishing:


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

I was in last month and didn't see the first kingfisherman the entire time I was there at Springmaid. Just figured it was too hot. Guess all the cool kids moved away.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I implore anyone to not fish Springmaid. 
They get worse every year.
Fish apache or state park. Piers that actually like fishermen


----------



## bludvl11 (Apr 30, 2016)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> I implore anyone to not fish Springmaid.
> They get worse every year.
> Fish apache or state park. Piers that actually like fishermen


But how will we get two week old frozen solid shrimp, or 5 bloodworms for $15, or rental poles, or bottoms rigs for $6, or frozen burgers for $12, or restrooms that never work, or wristbands that bug you all day as they grab literally every hair on your wrist, or the hordes of asian women and their pot of whatever stew they bring? 
How can we ever find parking for $10 day, or spot tournaments??

Enough about me... what did they do to you? They should pay you to promote them, not piss you off to post this??? Please tell us man, what did they do?


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> I implore anyone to not fish Springmaid.
> They get worse every year.
> Fish apache or state park. Piers that actually like fishermen


Springmaid really did suck when I was there in June, and then again in July. I have now fished 6 of the 9 SC saltwater piers and they have been moved to the worse of all. Sad it used to be a great place.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sticky OP?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I vote this thread should be a sticky


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Agreed, this thread should be stickied!!!


----------

